# light weight rotors



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

need to buy some more rotors for my spare wheels, and rather than just buy avid's, i run ultimates, is there any nice looking lightweight ones out there, not super expensive, and i dont want stans either...


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Carbon Ti is great, but very expensive. Hope floating aren't bad for weight at all either.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the Alligator/Ashima/FizzBikes/etc serrated rotors work quite well :thumbsup:


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

will hope rotors work with avid ultimates?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*best...*



RockStarRacing said:


> need to buy some more rotors for my spare wheels, and rather than just buy avid's, i run ultimates, is there any nice looking lightweight ones out there, not super expensive, and i dont want stans either...


Alligator discs are the best lightweight rotors on the market - period.

160: 92g
180: 115g
203: 151g

forget hope, especially the floatings. too many guys report of rattling noise, overheating (the braking surface is only 1,5mm thick!), some needed to shave the calipers or frames to make them fit.


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

Agree with the Hopes, they suck. Mine came loose a few times and they give you this pause as the ring moves when braking is engaged.

GO with a solid rotor.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

been on the alligator site, there is a few models, some with ti nitride coating, which are best, and what does the coating do?

gonna see about a UK supplier


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*no coating!!*



RockStarRacing said:


> been on the alligator site, there is a few models, some with ti nitride coating, which are best, and what does the coating do?
> 
> gonna see about a UK supplier


ever seen a racing car or motorcycle with coated rotors? i hope that anwers if there is need or benefit of any coating of a steel rotor...


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

OK,OK! i understand, just that the stans ones are coated and a lot of people use them.....

but maybe they are not steel.

thanks!

ill see where i can get some in the UK.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

RockStarRacing said:


> OK,OK! i understand, just that the stans ones are coated and a lot of people use them.....
> 
> but maybe they are not steel.
> 
> ...


 Let's get away with those coated ones--Stans... From what I've been hearing, they easily get stripped off, they are prone of brake-fade. Alligator serrated rotors rock! No brainier! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*hayes mag*

will the 203 fit hayes mags thanks


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Onie said:


> Alligator serrated rotors rock! No brainier! :thumbsup:


I had to give up using Alligator rotors because they destroyed my brake pads after only a few hard stops, especially in front. Normal pads wear extremely quick and sintered pads just crumble down when using them. (tried Avid originals, Avid sintered and EBC downhill pads)

Braking power is also a lot weaker when compared to Juicy rotors.

They're OK for really light XC use only IMO.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*hmm...*



plussa said:


> I had to give up using Alligator rotors because they destroyed my brake pads after only a few hard stops, especially in front. Normal pads wear extremely quick and sintered pads just crumble down when using them. (tried Avid originals, Avid sintered and EBC downhill pads)
> 
> Braking power is also a lot weaker when compared to Juicy rotors.
> 
> They're OK for really light XC use only IMO.


you are the FIRST to make such statements! i personally have the Juicy Ultimate and the Alligators definitely were an improvement. and they don't eat pads at all.

i have sold LOTS of these rotors and all are very happy. these rotors get even used in DH racing as they are less prone to fade than the standard rotors.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Stans - been using them for 5 years*

If you race/ride XC - I highly recommend Stans. They are 38 grams for a 140 and 60 grams for a 160mm and I would run them if they weighed the same as stock steel rotors. Why? Because they are VERY progressive. In XC they allow you to feather the brakes around singletrack corners - they eliminate the grabby initial contact.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

nino said:


> Alligator discs are the best lightweight rotors on the market - period.
> 
> 160: 92g
> 180: 115g
> ...


Nino,

I understand you sell said rotors through the board pretty blatantly, but don't let that bias cause you to post inaccurate/false info about the Hope rotors. A couple have had some fit issues, which is the nature of ALL braking systems on the market and is largely dependent on the different hub/caliper/frame mount spacings that all manufacturers are unable to predict.

As far as Hope goes, I have six different systems, four with floating rotors, and not a problem with a single one. I think bias of this level violates the mtbr rules. The rotors are fine. I have even posted my unbiased experience with using alternate rotors of the same size.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

nino said:


> forget hope, especially the floatings. too many guys report of rattling noise, overheating (the braking surface is only 1,5mm thick!), some needed to shave the calipers or frames to make them fit.


So let me get this straight Nino - Its totally cool and the "in" thing to do when you shave the damn disc tabs off your frames and SID forks. But when it comes to a competing product, having to shave a little bit is a detriment?

Once again, I must bow to Nino, as everything he does is the friggen coolest sh!t on earth, and everyone else is stupid and doesnt know any better.

P.S. Hope floaters work perfect with my Juicy 7s and my Marta SLs with no rattles, no shaving, and no heating problems. Alu dissipates heat faster than stainless.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Just measured four out of six Hope rotors and they are much thicker than the 1.5mm stated by Nino. 2.0 mm, in fact, with my 3.0mm measuring exactly 3.0mm.

There is no reason to slam another product simply because you're a dealer for the alligator ones. The Alligators certainly have strengths, such as being relatively inexpensive. That's a strength, but to outright lie about another product undermines the trust of this consumer review board.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*fake pictures??*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> Nino,
> 
> I understand you sell said rotors through the board pretty blatantly, but don't let that bias cause you to post inaccurate/false info about the Hope rotors. A couple have had some fit issues, which is the nature of ALL braking systems on the market and is largely dependent on the different hub/caliper/frame mount spacings that all manufacturers are unable to predict.
> 
> As far as Hope goes, I have six different systems, four with floating rotors, and not a problem with a single one. I think bias of this level violates the mtbr rules. The rotors are fine. I have even posted my unbiased experience with using alternate rotors of the same size.


sorry - i didn't take above pictures. it's just a couple of pictures of guys having to modify their brakes to make the floatings fit. you sure won't have such issues on a Hope brake since they are designed around those rotors BUT several other systems require some modifications. there's several complaints on the floatings of all different kind like i mentioned below. newer floatings measure 1,5mm. that's not a measure i took but german guys who had severe overheating problems and discovered they became thinner now.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I have two four newer 07 rotors and three are 2.0mm and the other is the vented 3.0 mm. These are the ones I just measured.


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

nino said:


> you are the FIRST to make such statements! i personally have the Juicy Ultimate and the Alligators definitely were an improvement. and they don't eat pads at all.
> 
> i have sold LOTS of these rotors and all are very happy. these rotors get even used in DH racing as they are less prone to fade than the standard rotors.


Sorry, my rotors were labelled Ashima but they look just the same as Alligators.

I weigh just 155 but a few full stops from 20-25 mph is enough to make new pads 90% worn...


----------



## Irrenarzt (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah I imagine the high void fraction of the Alligators is hard on brake pads. You could chamfer all the leading edges with a small file but that's a PITA considering you are only saving 14 grams over a Clean Sweep rotor (Weight Weenies lists a 160 clean sweep at 106 g). Save the one OZ elsewhere. Braking is important.


----------



## north_of_us (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a 160 stans on the back of my Ellsworth Truth with Avid Ultimates. Only 1 summer on them so far with a couple of races with no problems except a slight warp but im sure i can get that straight again. With the new 160 Avid rotor on the front. Some people seems pretty bias here.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

plussa said:


> Sorry, my rotors were labelled Ashima but they look just the same as Alligators.
> 
> I weigh just 155 but a few full stops from 20-25 mph is enough to make new pads 90% worn...


the ones I have are Ashimas too... no problems with my EBC golds... I also have a set of unbranded ones from fizzbikes.com, and have no problems with Shimano metallics on my other bike...

maybe the compound you had doesn't get "along" with the "waves"


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Nino, I had a lot of respect for you in the past and still do, but your statements on the Hope rotors are not accurate, nor unbiased. Up to a short time ago, you didn't even run disc brakes. You might give yourself some time and try more brands before cementing so firmly on one product. And yes, blatantly selling one's products when NOT a forum advertiser or sponsor is against the rules.

I swapped to the 07 Hope mini rotors from my Marta SLs. The Hopes are fantastic and have much better braking perfomance. More power, and better fade resistance. I run 160s.
It is correct that if you're running 180s on the front with Martas, the buttons on the Hopes will not clear the caliper. You do need to file ~1mm off the inside of 1 of the caliper sides. Sure it is not plug and play, but so what.
With Hope, you also get the cool colors. 

I have no experience with the Aligators, and would try them some day. The Hope rotors are fantastic and I would not hesitate to buy them again.
There is no noise, no rattling, no issues with them.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Meh, Nino's no worse than a lot of other mtbr members spouting off at the hip in general. His comments have some validity, albeit regurgitation, but that's all too rampant on mtbr anyways. 

I've had the hope floating rotors in 160mm, they worked fine on my hope brakes but i personally did notice a slight decrease in power with them over the standard non-floating hope rotors. They didn't cause any problems for me but this is just an observation. 

Taking pictures of rotors that weren't designed for some brakes may require some modifications. There are few standards and they're fairly loose so if you have parts on the far end of the specturm it's going to happen (or use parts that aren't intended /tested by the manufactuer tolerance issues will arise).

Take what anyone says on mtbr with a grain of salt, especially if there is conflicting stories. At least he is knowledgeable and has something to contribute. There's a lot worse members out there.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Jesus some of you get really personally on here. Chill out folks, its not like you guys designed the damn Hope rotors. I sure Nino is speaking from experience and not just talking out of his butt. I'm sure the Hope rotors don't suck but maybe in his experience he's found the Alligators to be better. What's so damn wrong about that? You guys get so offended and personally attack the dudes credibility for no reason. It might seem to some of you that he only speaks well of the products he sells but at the same time maybe he does so cause he only sells products that he thinks are the best. Plus he's not the only person on here who have spoken so highly of these rotors.

I'm new around here and maybe something happened in the past but there seems to be so much animosity towards Nino but to me he seems like a very knowledgeable guy. Did they guy sleep with everyones wife or something? Damn!


----------



## jennasdad (Jan 12, 2004)

Do your Hope rotors really float? Curious. I've had two sets of the "floating" rotors but they don't really float (or make noise). The buttons attaching rotor to carrier create a solid system, not floating at all. Great rotors, IMO.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> Jesus some of you get really personally on here. Chill out folks, its not like you guys designed the damn Hope rotors. I sure Nino is speaking from experience and not just talking out of his butt. I'm sure the Hope rotors don't suck but maybe in his experience he's found the Alligators to be better. What's so damn wrong about that? You guys get so offended and personally attack the dudes credibility for no reason. It might seem to some of you that he only speaks well of the products he sells but at the same time maybe he does so cause he only sells products that he thinks are the best. Plus he's not the only person on here who have spoken so highly of these rotors.
> 
> I'm new around here and maybe something happened in the past but there seems to be so much animosity towards Nino but to me he seems like a very knowledgeable guy. Did they guy sleep with everyones wife or something? Damn!


It is not as bad as you make it out to be. Nino is a good contribution to the forum, and is very knowledgeable. I'm just saying in this case, he sounded way too biased. I do respect what he says. Nino, have you tried Hope rotors, or are you going from what others have mentioned?

My current hope rotors don't float. They're the 07s. These are a fair different hole pattern than previous years.
I have had in the past some 05 M4 180s, that did float. Didn't have a problem either there, but that was on Hope calipers and Hope pads, which were semi-met or sintered, and have poor power/bite until you heat them up.
The 05 160s mini rotors I had, didn't float.


----------



## jennasdad (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for info rensho.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

So I guess when I spout anything here on the forum I should end it with some sort of Disclaimer that I use on my blog:

*
The author takes no responsibility for the parts, reviews, techniques and methods shown and mentioned on gramslightbikes.com, this site it is for informational purposes only. Please follow all manufacturers' warnings and recommendations.*

FYI: I have used the Alligators on several brands of brakes and they work great, better performance, etc, but I can't make them work at all with my Marta SL's, they just chatter so I went back to the Magura SL rotors, I have helped sell almost $2000 of the Alligator rotors, I haven't heard a whole lot of complaints, if so please make a forum entry on it so we all know about it...

And whom on this forum isn't biased? Take it all with a grain of salt. You can only evaluate it yourself using as much information (good and bad) thats available.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

drainyoo said:


> Jesus some of you get really personally on here. Chill out folks, its not like you guys designed the damn Hope rotors. I sure Nino is speaking from experience and not just talking out of his butt. I'm sure the Hope rotors don't suck but maybe in his experience he's found the Alligators to be better. What's so damn wrong about that? You guys get so offended and personally attack the dudes credibility for no reason. It might seem to some of you that he only speaks well of the products he sells but at the same time maybe he does so cause he only sells products that he thinks are the best. Plus he's not the only person on here who have spoken so highly of these rotors.
> 
> I'm new around here and maybe something happened in the past but there seems to be so much animosity towards Nino but to me he seems like a very knowledgeable guy. Did they guy sleep with everyones wife or something? Damn!


Ive never tried alligators at all.... So I really dont know.

I just have to call Nino out when he is always slamming other products, only to show off his own. He is always posting pics of parts he sells when people as about completely different products. I just always see his posts as very self-serving, and in order to be that way, he often write defamatory things about competing products. Which he has not tried.


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

chequamagon said:


> Ive never tried alligators at all.... So I really dont know.
> 
> I just have to call Nino out when he is always slamming other products, only to show off his own. He is always posting pics of parts he sells when people as about completely different products. I just always see his posts as very self-serving, and in order to be that way, he often write defamatory things about competing products. Which he has not tried.


He didn't slam the Hope rotors, he just expressed his opinion on them and what others have experienced. I see that as helpful advice from someone who knows a thing or two. If they work great for you then awesome, no one is saying you suck cause you use Hope rotors.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I can provide five pictures of 06 and 07 Hope rotors at 2.0mm thickness and a vented one at 3.0.

My only concern is that this severely undermines the purpose of a community when someone makes a statement, such as measurements, then throws products they sell into the mix.

I have even offered my unbiased opinion about my experience with trying out a Magura Louise rotor and liking it over the 06 Hope two piece. I am now using an 07 and it appears to offer better braking performance than the 06.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea understandable. There are *very few people* on MTBR who post unbiased opinions about products. You'll see people swearing by products just because they're running them, paid an arm and a leg for them. As soon as they sell or replace said product, all of a sudden the new product they have is 10x better. It's what MTBR is. It's human nature almost to talk yourself into thinking what you're running is the best or works good enough.

I too wouldn't suggest Hope floating rotors for someone seeking a lightweight rotor if they didn't have hope brakes. From a weight standpoint, the Hope floating rotors aren't really any lighter than your standard rotor once you move past the 6" rotors.

The original poster it didn't sound like had Hopes and I too would be weary of suggesting Hope floating rotors for anyone not using Hope calipers that were afraid of modifying their adapter/brake as it is a common fitting issue with a decent amount of setups. Nino's native language isn't english so it may come across more brash than it should.

I've got some alligator rotors but haven't gotten a chance to install them yet but they're really quite light and are built well. Most every other rotor has some sort of deficiency to it, or isn't any lighter than the stock rotor's.

Nino's experience with disc brakes is limited, anyone who's been online any length of time knows it. He's sworn by V-brakes in the past and his song and dance hasn't changed at all regarding pushing the light products he sells because he knows a good bit about them. I don't particularly agree with pushing parts on the board either, but this place would be fairly blazzze without Nino's contributions.

If he has a lot of light parts for sale that happen to be the lightest (maybe its because he tries to get the best light parts?), no one is forced to buy them. He also contributes a good bit and buys classified ads for most of his stuff for sale anyway which is more than you can say for some other's pushing their agenda and products on mtbr.

Post up the pictures of the rotor widths w/pictures if you have them, if nothing else you'll be informing everyone of the truth and it will stop him from regurgitating the false information. I'd post some width's up but my calipers aren't with me right now.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nino said:


> sorry - i didn't take above pictures. it's just a couple of pictures of guys having to modify their brakes to make the floatings fit. you sure won't have such issues on a Hope brake since they are designed around those rotors BUT several other systems require some modifications. there's several complaints on the floatings of all different kind like i mentioned below. newer floatings measure 1,5mm. that's not a measure i took but german guys who had severe overheating problems and discovered they became thinner now.


Irregardless of the thickness, they are supposed to heat up a lot, if they aren't heating up maybe they are resisting (lack of friction). The reason they "float" is so they can expand without warping back onto themselves, a problem that your rotors will have when they get hot, and yes, they'll get plenty hot, especially with more material removed to save weight.

I have doubts that you even knew why the "floating" rotors existed in the first place.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

RockStarRacing said:


> need to buy some more rotors for my spare wheels, and rather than just buy avid's, i run ultimates, is there any nice looking lightweight ones out there, not super expensive, and i dont want stans either...


the period is the highest performing brake known to the english language. they're lighter than commas and colons, they're 100% reliable and they're dirt cheap. i've sold hundreds of them to people and i've yet to hear a single complaint; "oh, it's too thick! it's too thin! it's too hot! it's too cold!" none of that nonsense. just pure satisfaction. so go ahead and try one out. you won't be disappointed.

disclaimer: information provided is for personal use only and may not be reproduced. information provided may not be accurate or up to date and any representation otherwise are without guarantee or warranty. the author of the information may or may not know what he's talking about and no warranty expressed or infered will be honored.

So Don't Delay! Have a Period TODAY!


----------



## Ardent (Dec 18, 2006)

Jesus christ guys. I just threw out the idea of hope since they're fairly easy to get hold of, and I quite like them. Calm down, there's no need to get this angry on the internet. I think a lot of people here (including me!) need a big hug.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*oh boy...*

the question was about lightweight rotors. i mentioned the Alligators since these are at the moment the lightest rotors that work and usually don't cause trouble. the Hopes can cause trouble. that's it. no - they are also heavier in bigger sizes and i think that's what matters as well. if i would have suggested the Hopes you would have shouted out loud that someone suggests an item where you have to dremel on your calipers and frames to make them fit...weird world. and it's not my fault that i'm constantly looking for new, lightweight items that work. if i had been on discs before i would have sourced them earlier. also the pads...when i'm focusing on something you bet i find some nice improvements. that's my passion.

anyway - regarding the floatings we had a rather big thread on them in the german WW forum. that's where i got the pictures from, that's where all those problems were discussed:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237405&highlight=hope+floating

regarding the thickness of the Hopes see link below:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3500816&postcount=137
i was wrong - they measured 1,55-1,6mm not 1,5 

here's guys that got warped Hope rotors (brandnew):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3506367&postcount=141
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3637348&postcount=201
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3647234&postcount=206

currently the german WW community rates the Alligators as the best performing lightweight rotor on the market.

below is some rotor weights so please get back on your seat and concentrate on the topic again - thanks!

................................................160 / 180 /203mm

Alligator......................................92 / 115 / 151

AVID Ultimate 2007...................106 / 146
AVID Polygon...........................115 / 164 / 223g
AVID Mechanical......................117
AVID Clean Sweep....................118 / 166
FORMULA Oro.........................110 / 135
FORMULA B4..........................110 / 148
HOPE Floating:..........................92 / 146 / 168g
HOPE Mini 2007(shark-design)...122
HOPE Mini...............................108 / 125
HOPE......................................137 / 155
HAYES....................................110
MAGURA Marta SL (Wave)........107 / 128
MAGURA Louise (Wave)............134 / 156 / 234g (203mm Ventidisc)
MAGURA Julie..........................153 / 189
SHIMANO XTR 07.....................135 / 162
SHIMANO XTR (alt)...................118 / 139
SHIMANO XT...........................126 / 150 / 198g


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nino said:


> and it's not my fault that i'm constantly looking for new, lightweight items that work.


And disc rotors that warp back on themselves definitely "work"....


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I just calipered my Hope 07s. (same pattern as the red ones above in Nino's pics)

140s = 1.7mm
160s = 2.0mm


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*well...*



Jayem said:


> And disc rotors that warp back on themselves definitely "work"....


if you have such problems it usually is not the rotors fault but rather your fault of either not having proper braking technique or using too small rotors on too extreme downhills. that's why you can get bigger sizes as well, right?....

i personally use 180/160 because discbrakes are heavy anyway. so i add about 20g on the front to get at least the maximum out of the (heavy) discbrakes.

we had this debate hundred times already of people investing huge chunks of money to get the lightest discbrake,discwheels etc. ...yet a discbrake regardless of how much you tune it is still heavier than a lightweight V-brake. those people also install aluminium rotors which actually decrease performance of the disc. so it is still heavier yet not performing as it should.wow.


----------



## Nyquist (May 12, 2005)

rensho said:


> I just calipered my Hope 07s. (same pattern as the red ones above in Nino's pics)
> 
> 140s = 1.7mm
> 160s = 2.0mm


Yup, my '07 'saw tooth' rotor is 2.0mm (measured my 183mm with a caliper too).

The 07 Mini Pros are supposed to come with a thinner rotor, though the Hope size quotes a 1.8mm size.

FEATURES OF MONO MINI PRO:

*Carbon lever with custom graphics

* Lightweight floating rotor design (1.8mm)

* Ti bolts to master cylinder clamp, caliper bracket

mounts and rotor bolts.

* Custom colour to master cylinder, connector

and caliper

* Custom etching for master cylinder cap


Perhaps the person that measured the 1.6mm rotor needs to learn how to use a vernier caliper correctly.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nino said:


> if you have such problems it usually is not the rotors fault but rather your fault of either not having proper braking technique or using too small rotors on too extreme downhills. that's why you can get bigger sizes as well, right?.... .


I don't have such problems, because I use rotors that are big enough, and my rear rotor, whilst not any bigger than yours, is floating, so it is free to expand and not warp back on itself, and I get great braking and the heat doesn't affect my rotor. I don't know what planet you're living on, but brakes are going to heat up, and do I need to drag around a 200mm rotor when my 160mm rotor can take the heat without warping back on itself? The answer is no of course.

You seem to believe the ONLY way to deal with this is to get a bigger rotor. There are alternatives like the vented rotors, the floating rotors that can radially expand, brakes that transfer heat better, floating caliper that doesn't care about slight warpage, and so on.

The Hope Moto V2 or DH6 brakes either use the vented rotors or the "floating" rotors....for a reason.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*vented rotors...*



Jayem said:


> I don't have such problems, because I use rotors that are big enough, and my rear rotor, whilst not any bigger than yours, is floating, so it is free to expand and not warp back on itself, and I get great braking and the heat doesn't affect my rotor. I don't know what planet you're living on, but brakes are going to heat up, and do I need to drag around a 200mm rotor when my 160mm rotor can take the heat without warping back on itself? The answer is no of course.
> 
> You seem to believe the ONLY way to deal with this is to get a bigger rotor. There are alternatives like the vented rotors, the floating rotors that can radially expand, brakes that transfer heat better, floating caliper that doesn't care about slight warpage, and so on.
> 
> The Hope Moto V2 or DH6 brakes either use the vented rotors or the "floating" rotors....for a reason.


wrong forum 

by the way - according to german magazines the Vented Magura rotors don't do any better than the regular ones and got replaced with regular ones....


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

My '07 Mono Mini Pro (sawblade) 160mm rotors weigh 78g. and measure 1.6mm thick. So far they work great, but after my fractured scapula and dislocated shoulder from about 6 weeks ago, they haven't seen much use yet.


----------



## Serenity Now (Jun 6, 2006)

drunkle said:


> the period is the highest performing brake known to the english language. they're lighter than commas and colons, they're 100% reliable and they're dirt cheap. i've sold hundreds of them to people and i've yet to hear a single complaint; "oh, it's too thick! it's too thin! it's too hot! it's too cold!" none of that nonsense. just pure satisfaction. so go ahead and try one out. you won't be disappointed.
> 
> disclaimer: information provided is for personal use only and may not be reproduced. information provided may not be accurate or up to date and any representation otherwise are without guarantee or warranty. the author of the information may or may not know what he's talking about and no warranty expressed or infered will be honored.
> 
> So Don't Delay! Have a Period TODAY!


That's friggen classic!! While on the grammar-nazi-express. I had a giggle at "irregardless". Does a double-negative make it a positive or even more negative??

I'm about to start marketing "Crocodile" rotors. Similar to the Alligator just not quite as aggressive and therefore less likely to eat your pads

Sorry for the irreverent post, but this thread could do with a group-hug!!!!


----------



## Riding In Israel (Sep 8, 2005)

Seems like I found the link with the brake rotor gurus. Before I order my new rotors for my Louise FR 160 & 180 - should I get the Alligator Round, Seration or Wavy? Just so many choices, like going to Baskin Robins. Any of these known to work better on my Maguras? Let's hear some replies soon because I have to order asap. TIA


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a Louise 180 Wavy and it's a very nice rotor. Handles heat well, provides a nice brake track, smooth, straight. Great quality. I think I have some pics in my gallery.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

nino said:


> wrong forum
> 
> by the way - according to german magazines the Vented Magura rotors don't do any better than the regular ones and got replaced with regular ones....


I thought we were talking about hope rotors? 

In any case, german magazines also said the Judy was a stiff fork.


----------



## Bike Lover (Jul 14, 2006)

Serenity Now said:


> That's friggen classic!! While on the grammar-nazi-express. I had a giggle at "irregardless". Does a double-negative make it a positive or even more negative??
> 
> I'm about to start marketing "Crocodile" rotors. Similar to the Alligator just not quite as aggressive and therefore less likely to eat your pads
> 
> Sorry for the irreverent post, but this thread could do with a group-hug!!!!


While we're on this topic, what about the Nino speaking American comment. That gets me as much as irregardless.


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

Super light!!!!


----------



## xctofi (Jun 10, 2006)

a page of nice info's and 2 pages (hopefully none more) of bickering. cant we just be here to help each other out? i mean, isnt that much better than arguing and stuff?

anyways i too am using the alligator rotors and found them to be better than the stock juicy rotors.

only issue im having so far is when i remove the wheelsets and put it back in. it seems that i would need to re-adjust the caliper position to make sure the rotors and pads contact each other properly

sending good vibes to everyone!


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

has anybody tried the kinetix alu rotors?:
http://www.gokinetix.com

if they work they would be a good chice for big sizes (203mm)


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

From what the website displays albeit poorly made and impossible to view on Firefox, the kinetix rotors look good, but offer a braking surface which appears to be far too wide to be utilized by hydro's, although mech calibers may benefit. They're def. universal though. Don't get me wrong, they look awesome and weigh in at 60 grams for the 140mm. Sounds pretty good! I would buy some, but google and the website provided, showed little to no information on where to buy them. I checked on ebay and didn't find any either.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

the best of kinetix rotors is they are the only ones made in 203mm size (and maybe around 90g???)

imagine the power of a 200mm rotor with the weight of a light 140mm steel one...

best option for light enduro

But I don't see prices or where to get them


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

well, according to the site, I guess we better ask "Paul" at [email protected]


----------



## Serenity Now (Jun 6, 2006)

STS said:


> the best of kinetix rotors is they are the only ones made in 203mm size (and maybe around 90g???)
> 
> imagine the power of a 200mm rotor with the weight of a light 140mm steel one...
> 
> ...


Yeah, but if they brake anything like Stans, you need a 203 rotor just to get similar power to a 160mm steel rotor. Stan's are coated aluminum rotors and still only over very average performance. I'd be pretty wary of the braking performance of the Kinetics.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Serenity Now said:


> Yeah, but if they brake anything like Stans, you need a 203 rotor just to get similar power to a 160mm steel rotor. Stan's are coated aluminum rotors and still only over very average performance. I'd be pretty wary of the braking performance of the Kinetics.


I use the stans in 160 in rear brake, and power is very very similar to the original 160mm steel one.

so I bet a 203mm alu one would be like a 190mm steel one (just to compare)


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

Intense5point5 said:


> Super light!!!!


i couldn't find those rotors at the pep boys, where did you get them? my huffy has teddy bear rotors that are so gay, those dragon ones would be sweet!


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

I was joking about the weight, but clearly my Huffy is superior. Does yours come with the neon green brake cables? Mine does! haha! I'm better!

"If Huffy made an airplane, would you fly in it?"


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

Intense5point5 said:


> I was joking about the weight, but clearly my Huffy is superior. Does yours come with the neon green brake cables? Mine does! haha! I'm better!
> 
> "If Huffy made an airplane, would you fly in it?"


your a jerk. my yellow cables are just as fast as your green ones. your so stoopid. and so are you're dragon breaks. dragons aint even reel. stewpid.


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes thay R. Haven't you tried Absinthe before? Oh BTW, I took of my 185 rotor today, weights 187.5 grams!


----------



## Ryderman (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone have used these rotors??

http://cgi.ebay.es/62g-Carbon-titan...ryZ58082QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

I see them sooo... Expensive, but well they're aroud 30 grams Lighter than a Hope rotor.


----------



## RESISTANCE (Jul 12, 2007)

Can anyone post a link to a website (websites) where i can pick up some of these alligator rotors. I found thier site but they don't sell directly, and im having trouble. 

Also does any1 know the aprox weight of some stock hayes rotors? They look pretty damn bulky...:madmax: 

Any help appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

RESISTANCE said:


> Can anyone post a link to a website (websites) where i can pick up some of these alligator rotors. I found thier site but they don't sell directly, and im having trouble.


check pricepoint
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...ch--/Alligator-Serration-Disc-Brake-Rotor.htm


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Here is the way to get them

Order the Alligator Rotors!

:thumbsup:


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i've been running the 203mm F and 160mm R alligator rotors with shimano saint brakes (metallic pads) on my bottlerocket for a couple of weeks now. 

all in all, i'm not as thrilled as i'd like to be. they are strong enough, but need to get warmed up a bit.. they are noticably not as strong as my shimano rotors were and do pulse a little bit.

they look cool, and they are definitly lighter. i'm thinking i'll try some hopes out, yeah i know i'll have to take the dremol to my adaptors, but no big deal.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

euroford said:


> i've been running the 203mm F and 160mm R alligator rotors with shimano saint brakes (metallic pads) on my bottlerocket for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> all in all, i'm not as thrilled as i'd like to be. they are strong enough, but need to get warmed up a bit.. they are noticably not as strong as my shimano rotors were and do pulse a little bit.
> 
> they look cool, and they are definitly lighter. i'm thinking i'll try some hopes out, yeah i know i'll have to take the dremol to my adaptors, but no big deal.


did you use new pads along with the new rotors? that's a must to get best brakepower.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nino said:


> did you use new pads along with the new rotors? that's a must to get best brakepower.


no i didn't, and no i don't think it would make a diffrence. the rotors get bedded in, then its a done deal. not my first rodeo.


----------



## RESISTANCE (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link, i'll order them soon, but is that price for 1 pair of rotors? Or is it just 1 rotor?:skep: 

Thanks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

RESISTANCE said:


> Thanks for the link, i'll order them soon, but is that price for 1 pair of rotors? Or is it just 1 rotor?:skep:
> 
> Thanks!


just 1... they are actually cheap compared to OEM rotors...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

so i just couldn't take it anymore. i swapped the shimano rotors back on and WHAT a difference! the shimano rotors are both smoother and more powerful. no small difference either, BIG TIME, night and day, kind of change in performance.

so yes, the alligators look cool and weigh less. if you the kind of weight weenie willing to give up a huge chunk of performance for a few grams, maybe these are for you.

BUT, i'm just one guy, others seam to like them, they were cheap, so maybe you want to give them a shot. please post back results.


----------



## belljeffw (Feb 10, 2004)

I was using Galfer Wave rotors and picked up some Alligators after reading this thread. For 185mm Juicy 7's I really can't tell the difference in performance. 

The one difference I noticed was the wear marks on the rotors. The Alligators were more narrow, probably because they are 180mm and the Galfers are 185mm. So, everything else being equal, the pads will probably wear out faster.


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

euroford said:


> no i didn't, and no i don't think it would make a diffrence. the rotors get bedded in, then its a done deal. not my first rodeo.


That's the problem. Your pads have adapted to your shimano's profile. This is why your Alligators didn't provide any better stopping power. ALWAYS change pads and rotors together!


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

euroford said:


> so i just couldn't take it anymore. i swapped the shimano rotors back on and WHAT a difference! the shimano rotors are both smoother and more powerful. no small difference either, BIG TIME, night and day, kind of change in performance.
> 
> so yes, the alligators look cool and weigh less. if you the kind of weight weenie willing to give up a huge chunk of performance for a few grams, maybe these are for you.
> 
> BUT, i'm just one guy, others seam to like them, they were cheap, so maybe you want to give them a shot. please post back results.


Well you are a rare case. I had shimanos and I get the same performance and smoothness with the Alligators. Did you replace the pads when you installed the gators?

You dont only get weight performance from these.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

belljeffw said:


> I was using Galfer Wave rotors and picked up some Alligators after reading this thread. For 185mm Juicy 7's I really can't tell the difference in performance.
> 
> The one difference I noticed was the wear marks on the rotors. The Alligators were more narrow, probably because they are 180mm and the Galfers are 185mm. So, everything else being equal, the pads will probably wear out faster.


Where did you get adapters to accommodate the alligators?

I am currently using Juicy 7 185mm front and rear, but am planning to get a 180mm alligator front and 160mm rear. Where is the cheapest place to get the necessary adapters from?


----------



## belljeffw (Feb 10, 2004)

Kyle2834 said:


> Where did you get adapters to accommodate the alligators?
> 
> I am currently using Juicy 7 185mm front and rear, but am planning to get a 180mm alligator front and 160mm rear. Where is the cheapest place to get the necessary adapters from?


I didn't use an adapter. I just bolted on the 180mm rotors and they appear to work fine. I think there is maybe 3mm of unused pad, though, since the rotors are smaller.

I have a 185mm adapter on another bike with XT brakes. I got it a couple of years ago through discbrakeadapters.com, but their site is down and they may be gone. Hope makes some similar ones that might work, though.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Popular thread, surely some people bought adapters!


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

*crickets*


----------



## Ryderman (Jul 24, 2007)

I've seen at poshbikes ( http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=255 ) a 55 grams Rotor, no idea of working, but looks orgasmichal. And Is not expensive at all (84€ / 115$) and is 40 grams ligther than the Alligators.

About working, is it's limited to a 75 Kg Rider I presume is not good at all, fortunately I'm 68Kg  Nope was a joke I think hopes are all I need at least now.


----------



## belljeffw (Feb 10, 2004)

Kyle2834 said:


> *crickets*


On the 185mm Juicy mounts, I discovered I could remove the adjustment washers between the caliper and mounting bracket to line the pads up with the 180mm rotors. On the rear the caliper fit the 180mm alligator rotor perfectly. On the front, a R/S Revelation, I needed a washer under each side to prevent the rotor from hitting the top of the caliper. I didn't have any problems adjusting the brakes.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Ryderman said:


> I've seen at poshbikes ( http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=255 ) a 55 grams Rotor, no idea of working, but looks orgasmichal. And Is not expensive at all (84€ / 115$) and is 40 grams ligther than the Alligators.


Not expensive? Alligators are $12 a piece.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

belljeffw said:


> On the 185mm Juicy mounts, I discovered I could remove the adjustment washers between the caliper and mounting bracket to line the pads up with the 180mm rotors. On the rear the caliper fit the 180mm alligator rotor perfectly. On the front, a R/S Revelation, I needed a washer under each side to prevent the rotor from hitting the top of the caliper. I didn't have any problems adjusting the brakes.


Good to hear, thanks! I do kind of want 160mm for the rear though (possibly even the front).


----------



## BMXspears (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryderman said:


> I've seen at poshbikes ( http://www.poshbikes.com/product.php?id=255 ) a 55 grams Rotor, no idea of working, but looks orgasmichal. And Is not expensive at all (84€ / 115$) and is 40 grams ligther than the Alligators.
> 
> About working, is it's limited to a 75 Kg Rider I presume is not good at all, fortunately I'm 68Kg  Nope was a joke I think hopes are all I need at least now.


I installed a set of those rotors on a customer's bike and they were super noisy and almost immediately showed signs of wear :eekster: This was with Magura Marta sl's...


----------

